# w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen



## w54wolle (3. Sep. 2007)

Hallo ich bin der Neue !
Habe etwas Zeit gebraucht, aber jetzt möchte ich mich bei Euch vorstellen. Seid ca. 4 Jahren habe ich einen kleinen Teich im Klein-Garten. Es hat damit angefangen, das ein guter Bekannter einen Teich-Formschale entsorgen wollte und da ich Fische mag und früher auch mal Fische im Aqurium zu Hause hatte, war es passiert. Also ich das Teil (400L) eingegraben 2kl. __ Teichrosen, vom Kumpel 4 Goldfische rein + kl.Pumpe dazu zuecks derFilterung und Sauerstoff und ab ging die Luci, wie es so schön heist. Nun kamen die ersten 2 kleinen Koi irgend wann und es wurde ein neuer Teich gebaut,damit die Fische auch etwas Bewegung hatten. Ja mitlerweile habe ich in meinem Teich 8 Koi's und ca. 15 Goldfische in meinen etwa 6.000L und möchte diese Zahl wenn alles gut geht auf 8-10 vor dem Punkt erweitern ,da ich denke schon jetzt an der Grenze des Zumutberem für die Fische zu sein(hoffentlich nicht schon weiter) aber die Fische fühlen sich gut, sind lebhaft vertragen sich und bei den Goldfischen muß ich aufpassen das es nicht zu viele werden !!!
Ich werde versuchen ein Paar Bilder vom Teich mitzuschicken und hoffe das es gelingt, bin noch am üben also habt etwas Geduld, im Falle das es nicht auf Anhieb klappt.
   
Schöne Grüsse Wolfgang

_EDIT by Annett: per Mail zugeschickte Bilder eingefügt._


----------



## Annett (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

na dann noch mal an dieser Stelle: Willkommen bei uns.  

Ich pack mal die beiden Bilder oben in Deinen Beitrag mit rein.
Soweit mir bekannt, gibts bei Irfanview auch die Möglichkeit "Deutsch".  
Aber das gehört wohl eher in den Support und nicht in Deinen Vorstellungs-Thread. 

Also dann, viel Spaß bei uns und mit dem Teich!


----------



## w54wolle (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Annett !
Dank Dir für das Einfügen der Bilder und werde auch gleich mal schauen, ob ich das mit der dt.Version von Irvanview hinbekomme, wenn ja mach ich Morgen aktuelle Bilder vom Teich um sie den Fori's zu zeigen
Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Buratino (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen in diesem tollen Forum.
Wie klein doch die Welt ist!!  

Grüße aus Lebus von Andreas


----------



## w54wolle (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Andreas !


Danke für den Willkommensgruß. Ich glaube bei unserer "Riesigen Entfernung" ist persönliches Zusammentreffen bestimmt nicht ausgeschlossen oder ? Liegt ja nur an uns und mich sollte es freuen !

Schöne Grüße aus Frankfurt(Oder) Wolfgang


----------



## Buratino (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,
das kriegen wir doch hin, ein Erfahrungsaustausch kann uns nur helfen.
Bin für die nächsten 2 Wochen erst mal im Urlaub, schnorcheln im roten
Meer, werde mich danach melden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## w54wolle (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Andreas !
das höhrt sich doch gut an, dann wünsch ich viel Freude und Erhohlung im Urlaub ! 
Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## w54wolle (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*



			
				w54wolle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich bin der Neue !
> Habe etwas Zeit gebraucht, aber jetzt möchte ich mich bei Euch vorstellen. Seid ca. 4 Jahren habe ich einen kleinen Teich im Klein-Garten. Es hat damit angefangen, das ein guter Bekannter einen Teich-Formschale entsorgen wollte und da ich Fische mag und früher auch mal Fische im Aqurium zu Hause hatte, war es passiert. Also ich das Teil (400L) eingegraben 2kl. __ Teichrosen, vom Kumpel 4 Goldfische rein + kl.Pumpe dazu zuecks derFilterung und Sauerstoff und ab ging die Luci, wie es so schön heist. Nun kamen die ersten 2 kleinen Koi irgend wann und es wurde ein neuer Teich gebaut,damit die Fische auch etwas Bewegung hatten. Ja mitlerweile habe ich in meinem Teich 8 Koi's und ca. 15 Goldfische in meinen etwa 6.000L und möchte diese Zahl wenn alles gut geht auf 8-10 vor dem Punkt erweitern ,da ich denke schon jetzt an der Grenze des Zumutberem für die Fische zu sein(hoffentlich nicht schon weiter) aber die Fische fühlen sich gut, sind lebhaft vertragen sich und bei den Goldfischen muß ich aufpassen das es nicht zu viele werden !!!
> Ich werde versuchen ein Paar Bilder vom Teich mitzuschicken und hoffe das es gelingt, bin noch am üben also habt etwas Geduld, im Falle das es nicht auf Anhieb klappt. Mal schauen, was hier geht oder auch nicht:
> Anhang anzeigen 17587 Anhang anzeigen 17588
> ...



Danke Annett


----------



## w54wolle (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*



			
				w54wolle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas !
> das höhrt sich doch gut an , dann wünsch ich viel Freude  und Erhohlung : im Urlaub !  Und komm gesund zurück :beeten:
> 
> Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

irfan hab ich in deutsch-es gibts also.
fragt mich nun nicht  wie ichs gefunden hab 

gruß ulla


----------



## w54wolle (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Ulla !  
Dank Dir für den Hinweis  und ich werde mal schauen, ob ich das Teil finden kann. : Also dann man höhrt sich !
Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## w54wolle (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Ulla !  
Habe beim Suchen ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gefunden, es nennt sich "iview400g" und das gibt es auch in Deutsch. Nun kann's ja losgehen mit dem Bilder hinzufügen bei den Beiträgen. Also dann bis irgend wann  und ein Bild von meiner Bande 
Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## wp-3d (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang

Auf deinem Bild unten Links, ist das ein Schlauch von der Pumpe?
Wenn ja, habe ich den gleichen. Hast du diesen schon einmal von innen gereinigt? Da sich durch Algewuchs der Durchlass innerhalb von 3 Monaten um ca. 1/2 reduziert ziehe ich alle 3-4 Wochen einmal die Schlauchbürste hindurch und staune jedesmal wie die Algen den Wasserdruck minimieren können.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Kevinacecombat (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo und WIlkommen hier bei uns!! ;-)
Hoffe dir gefällt es hier!!??

Gruss


----------



## w54wolle (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Werner !

Ja das ist der Schlauch, der die tiefe Pumpe mit der Filtertonne verbindet, werde Deinen Hinweis   aufgreifen, hatte mir darüber noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht und wenn ich's recht bedenke hatte ich den Schlauch im April eigebaut. Also hab Dank für den Denkanstoß  werde in beherzigen. 

Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## w54wolle (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Kevinacecombat !

Danke für den Willkommensgruß   und ja ich finde dieses Forum doch sehr gut und hoffe, das es so bleibt  

Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## w54wolle (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Foris ! : 

Hatte mal gesagt, wenn ich das mit den Bildern hinbekomme ....
Und Versprechen muß man einhalten !
Also hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich, früher und heute ich hoffe es klappt :beeten: nun 5 Bilder :


----------



## w54wolle (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Foris ! : 
Nun noch ein paar Bilder mit Fischen oder "Alle meine Entchen schwimmen auf dem See" hatte Tatsächlich Wildenten zu Besuch und das drei Tage hintereinander !


----------



## Annett (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

siehst Du, es geht.. wenn man erstmal weiß wie. 
Wenn Du, nachdem die ersten 5 Bilder vom PC hochgeladen wurden, das kleine Hochladfenster nochmal anschaust, siehst Du auch, dass man da weitere Bilder hochladen kann. 
Es gehen also auch mehr als 5Bilder in einen Beitrag.  

Aber was mir auffällt... Du hast den Bildern nach wirklich etwas viel Fisch im Teich. Kannst Du nicht wenigstens versuchen bis zur Erweiterung am Rand noch ein paar weitere Pflanzen (z.B. __ Iris) einzusetzen. Vielleicht kommst Du da jetzt günstig dran. 
Der vergrößerte Teich wird sowieso mehr Pflanzen benötigen....
Und bau den neuen so groß, wie irgend möglich und vor allem auch tief.... das bringt Stabilität in die Biologie!


----------



## w54wolle (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Annett !
Danke für Die Hinweise  , was die Zahl der Fische betrifft habe ich sie für's Bild mit Futter angelockt, sodaß fast alle Fische auf einmal auf den Bildern sind. Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, es sollten wirklich nicht mehr werden und ich will ja das Teichvolumen noch soweit es möglich ist ausreizen. Werde dann aus der Sumpfzone (Neben dem __ Fischreiher) umbauen/vertiefen auf ca. 80 cm Wassertiefe die unterste Wassertiefe beträgt 1,30 m und denke mal, daß 2 - 2.500 L + an Volumen rausspringen könnten. So nun noch rasch ein Paar Bilder, mal sehen ob ich mehr Bilder anhängen kann als beim letzten mal. Bilder sind jetzt erst aufgenommen worden und Du wirst hoffend lich sehen können das Pflanzen potential vorhanden ist, welches umgepflanzt werden kann (Filterteich platzt fast und die Sumpfzone entfällt also können die Pflanzen auch woanderst hingepflanzt werden - als Möglichkeit zu Deinem Hinweis zwecks "mehr Pflanzen währen gut") Also dann  

Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das einzige, was sich bei Steilufern noch optisch akzeptabel anbietet sind die Taschenmatten von z.B. - defekter Link entfernt - (klick auf Teiche ->Ufersicherung->Taschenmatten) oder überhängende Ufer ala Karsten.
Bei ersterem sollte das Gewicht (Steine?) oben schwerer sein, als der Inhalt der Matten. Sonst liegen sie irgendwann unten im Teich.
Auch dürfen die Matten nicht über die Folie aufs Erdreich hinausragen, da sie sonst einen erheblichen Wasserverlust verursachen.

Wenn Du nicht gerade irgendwelche Auflagen von Kleingartenverein etc. bezüglich Teichgröße einhalten musst, dann versuch nicht nur so wenig tiefer zu gehen, sondern richtig. Koi brauchen Platz, viel Platz.
Ansonsten leidet die Wasserqualität.

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du Dir einen Komplettumbau zutraust... mit Bodenablauf, Schwerkraftanlage etc.
Dann kannst Du den Fischlein wirklich optimale Bedingungen bieten.
Aber die Planung sollte dann evtl. im neu gestalteten Koi-Bereich stattfinden oder derzeit noch bei "Bau eines Teiches", denn hier geht das unter.
Schau Dir z.B. mal das Projekt von Sabine an. Vielleicht macht das Lust auf mehr?!

Viele bauen 2-4x um, ehe es wirklich passt. Jedes Mal steckt Geld darin, was für den letzten, großen Umbau dann einfach fehlt. :?


----------



## w54wolle (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Annett !  
Erstmal Dank für die Anregungen   , bin auch schon auf den Seiten mit der Uferbefestigung gewesen und werde mich mal betr. Gartensatzung schlau machen, was da möglich ist um dann zu sehen, was geht und auch Sinn macht,damit wie Du sehr richtig schreibst man nicht 2-4 mal umbaut. Werde nachdenken, auch die Filteranlage betreffend  

Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Buratino (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,  
wollte mich zurückmelden. Urlaub gut erholt überstanden und 
die Unterwasserwelt des "Roten Meeres" genossen.  Wenn wir nur in unseren Teichen immer solche Sichweiten hätten. Meine Fische haben den Urlaub, dank der liebevollen Pflege unserer Tochter, gut überstanden.:beeten:  Wasser glasklar,
Sichttiefe fast 2m und die kleinen sind gut gewachsen. Wenn man sie 
2 Wochen nicht sieht merkt man erst wie sie wachsen. Ich glaube das in diesem Jahr überhaupt große Wachstumszuwächse zu verzeichnen sind.
Obwohl das Wetter doch garnicht so berauschend war, vielleicht war es auch der milde Winter oder der Versuch mit EMa die Wasserqualität zu verbessern.
Wie sieht es z.Z. in deinem Teich aus ?!

Grüße aus Lebus!!! Andreas


----------



## w54wolle (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Andreas !  

Na ist doch sehr schön, wenn der Urlaub das gebracht hat was Du wolltest.  
Ja und wenn man seine Fische mal ein paar Tage nicht gesehen hat, fällt einem die Veränderung im Teich sofort auf, egal ob es Wasser, Fisch oder Pflanze betrifft ! Was die Fortschritte dieses Jahr angeht hab ich die gleichen Feststellungen gemacht, muß aber hinzufügen, was die Planzen im Wasser betrifft habe ich seit dem Spähtsommer 2006 einen UVC-Filter zum Einsatz gebracht und mein Plan ist aufgegangen. : Wasser sauberer und  das Pflanzenwachstum hat sich enorm verbessert, da viel mehr Licht nach unten gekommen ist. Die Fische sind gewachsen und die Goldfische haben reichlich Nachwuchs, was ich eigendlich nicht wirklich beabsichtigt hatte und da werde ich wohl oder übel eingreifen müssen, denn der Besatz wird zu hoch. Ja werde mal schauen wie ich das am besten auf die Reihe bringe.   Also bis zum nächsten Mal,alles Gute für Euch !


----------



## Buratino (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,
versuch es mal mit ein paar Goldorfen im Teich. Habe bei mir auch immer 
mit reichlich Nachwuchs zu kämfen gehabt.  Nachdem ich die Goldorfen eingesetzt hatte gab es keinen Nachwuchs mehr. Die Goldorfen haben alles gefressen und umgekehrt wenn die Orfen laichen sind die Goldis wie wild hinterher. Allerdings habe ich jetzt schon manchmal wieder Nachwuchs gewünscht, unsere 3 Katzen erwischen woll doch mal Einen. Kannst es ja mal im nächsten Jahr probieren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## w54wolle (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Andreas !  
Wenn Du Goldfische haben willst, dann sag es mir ! und alles geht seinen Gang und uns ist beiden geholfen damit. Habe rote, weiße, zweifarbige auch Schleierschwänze also kein Problem, Hauptsache sie haben es gut  Und was Goldorfen betrifft der Tipp ist gut aber ich weiß nicht recht was bei meiner Teichgröße sinnvoll ist zumal ja in erster Linie die Koi's das Hauptthema sind. : Aber wir können ja mal in Erfahrungsaustausch treten wenn es mal passt, kannst ja mal einen Vorschlag machen für ein Zusammentreffen, ich bin da flexibel kann mir die Zeit selbst einteilen. Wie gesagt, alles ist machbar wenn wir nur wollen !  Na dann bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Buratino (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,
hört sich doch richtig gut an. Hätte z.B. am 26.10. so ab 13.00Uhr Zeit, habe 
da einen Arzttermin   in Frankfurt und könnte mal bei dir vorbeischauen.
Kannst dich ja mal melden, vielleicht hast du ja Zeit für eine Plauderstunde.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Buratino (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Fische sind wohlbehalten angekommen und haben ihr neues zu Hause
bezogen.  Werde wenn das Wetter wieder ein bischen besser ist mal
ein paar Bilder nachschieben.  Für dein Bauvorhaben im nächsten Jahr
wünsche ich dir eine Top Vorbereitungsphase und noch gute Ideen
aus dem Forum.  Anbei noch ein paar Meilensteine von meinem
Teich:   Und Wolfgang beim Buddeln nicht aufgeben, hast den großen Vorteil das du deine Erde auf dem Grundstück verteilen kannst.


----------



## w54wolle (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: w54wolle möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Andreas ! 
Fische wohlbehalten .... freut mich zu hören  Hoffentlich fürchten sie sich nicht in dem großen Teich  Ja und was die Vorbereitung für nächstes Jahr betrifft werde ich versuchen sowenig Fehler wie irgend möglich zu machen viel im Forum zu verfolgen und ich hab da ja noch einen "Teichverrückten" in Lebus, den ich fragen kann. : und  mit der Verteilung der Erde ist wirklich von Vorteil.  Also alles gute für Euch und tschüß bis zum nächsten mal


----------

